# Error in nvidia-texture-tools-2.0.8.1 port



## StrikerASD (May 23, 2011)

Hi all. 

When I try to install graphics/nvidia-texture-tools from ports I get this error:

```
===>  Building for nvidia-texture-tools-2.0.8.1
[ 12%] Built target nvcore
[ 14%] Built target posh
[ 25%] Built target squish
[ 36%] Built target nvmath
[ 56%] Built target nvimage
[ 58%] Built target nvdecompress
[ 61%] Built target filtertest
[ 60%] Built target nvddsinfo
[ 63%] Built target nvassemble
[ 85%] Built target nvtt
[ 89%] Built target nvimgdiff
[ 87%] Built target nvzoom
[ 90%] Built target nvcompress
Linking CXX executable nvcompressui
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtOpenGL.so: undefined reference to `QStaticTextItem::~QStaticTextItem()'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtOpenGL.so: undefined reference to `QStaticTextItem::setFontEngine(QFontEngine*)'
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/nvidia-texture-tools.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/nvidia-texture-tools.
```

 I was trying to install Spring engine from games/spring and graphics/nvidia-texture-tools was a dependency. I don't know what to do now, is this a bug or something?

My operating system is FreeBSD 8.2 x86_64.


----------

